

British hospital to become first in Europe to use Skype for consultations - sz4kerto
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/10687313/British-hospital-to-become-first-in-Europe-to-use-Skype-for-consultations.html

======
nodata
So much for medical data privacy.

~~~
sz4kerto
They have uploaded everything to Google anyway :)

~~~
bananas
You beat me to it :)

